# GOPANEL quick grab belt attachment



## lrs143 (Aug 29, 2016)

I designed this to be a quick solution for grabbing needed items no matter what you're wearing. The "GOPANEL" is a lightweight platform as well as a reduced signature solution for carrying magazine pouches, radios, handcuffs, first aid, flash lights, or anything else the user wants to interface it with. The GOPANEL is a grab and go piece of kit that allows you ease of access without the bulk and weight of traditional belt mounted kit. The integrated tabs for either belt/waistline carry can be secured on your belt via the shock cord or slid over the waistband of the garment the wearer has on.
Not designed or intended for use as a part of you everyday kit, but it did stand up to 8 months of testing and wears well. Made from .080" Kydex.
Patent Pending #62/375, 827


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 29, 2016)

I like it, whats the availability?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 29, 2016)

124 in stock, ships immediately.



Kraut783 said:


> I like it, whats the availability?


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nope, 123 in stock...and I took one of your riggers belt too


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 30, 2016)

We're planning on a couple other colors, OD, FDE, and Gray.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's some other pics with other loadouts.
Pic 1: 2 Double Decker Taco's from HSGI
Pic 2: Double Decker Taco and a Bleeder Blowout from HSGI
Pic 3: Single Mag/Handcuff, and the Collapsible Baton Pouch from HSGI


----------



## 104TN (Oct 20, 2016)

Pic of one of the two GOPANELs I have set up. The other consists of an HSGI X2R Taco and a Bleeder/Blowout pouch.

GOPANEL + esstac 5.56 1+2 KYWI Tall mag pouch + HSGI Bleeder/Blowout pouch.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------

